# Growth Gut, What Peps Avoid It?



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm trying to research peptides, sides and benefits.

The 'older' drugs like HGH Jintropin etc seem to cause the bloated gut because it encourages intestinal growth. Do the newer peptides, these fragments like CJC cause the same? If so which ones do not.

Thanks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Does growth gut really exist??

isn't it slin gut???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's probably just stupendous amount of food gut lol. Stretching fvck out of everything.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no proof what so ever that GH causes an enlarged gut or intestines can you provide your reference please, GH is GH be that the "OLD" style  or the ones out now......

GH does not cause distention if this was true everyone who ever took GH would have distention and they don't, it is caused by a combination of factors....food amounts, genetics, steroids, GH, Insulin etc.....so you will be fine using peptides....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i think it does exist look at the recent body builders they look pregnant from the side. whereas older body builders eg arnie have a normal 6 pac. im sure arnie ate alot of food and didnt have bloated belly


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

so i think its down to something that recent bodybuilders take that they didnt take in arnies generation


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

kingdale said:


> i think it does exist look at the recent body builders they look pregnant from the side. whereas older body builders eg arnie have a normal 6 pac. im sure arnie ate alot of food and didnt have bloated belly


But arnie was the size of ronnies quad


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

im still pretty sure its down to something people take nowadays. i also think its an awful look and should be scored down in shows massivley


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

People didn't use slin 20 years ago


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

could be slin then that does it ( never said i knew what it was just that i think its caused by something started being taken recently) not caused by food


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kingdale said:


> i think it does exist look at the recent body builders they look pregnant from the side. whereas older body builders eg arnie have a normal 6 pac. im sure arnie ate alot of food and didnt have bloated belly


Arnie and other competitiors in his day used to use Ascellacrin and Crescormon which was cadaver derived GH, and was available in the 70s...

no, the real issue is that modern competitors do A LOT of insulin, and this take A HUGE amount of food.. effectively force feedings...

while competitos in Arnie's Day may have eaten hearty meals, in 90s things got crazy... high volumes of insulin and eating so much that at a seminar run by mike mattarazo, a former IFBB pro, he stated that if he couldn't finish his steak & pasta meal, he'd just put it in a blender with apple juice... famously, Dave "jumbo" Palumbo and mike "ragin" romano also did the same thing; Dave joked that his shakes where "thick like freshly mixed concrete"...

all this force feeding promotes deposition of visceral fat, where the fat pushes from BEHIND the abdominal wall- you have hard abs, can even flex and see an outline.. but the gut sticks out a mile...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> there is no proof what so ever that GH causes an enlarged gut or intestines can you provide your reference please, GH is GH be that the "OLD" style  or the ones out now......
> 
> GH does not cause distention if this was true everyone who ever took GH would have distention and they don't, it is caused by a combination of factors....food amounts, genetics, steroids, GH, Insulin etc.....so you will be fine using peptides....


Thanks for replying. I am only researching, i'm not fighting - i'm faaar from layman. So maybe my thoughts are wrong, but --

I thought meds like the old Jintropin (HGH) were becoming or had become renown for the uncommon side-effect of distended gut in pro bodybuilders, pictures abound. You must have seen them? Just stuff I read over the last few years gave me the thought. Of course other meds are cheaper and more popular, I wondered if the (bogus?) gut-effect also appeared with the like of CJC etc.

I read that HGH can force the liver (?) to oversecrete IGF which in turn has a growth effect to the intestine, as well as other areas. Here's an abstract I dug up.

Here's another but it's a bit heavy to read.

Maybe it's all horse dirt, or mostly myth. If so, the OP has been answered. I just thought there was some truth in it. Maybe the effect (if any) is at serious doses over prolonged time.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually, maybe I didn't read your post correctly, Paul. Aren't peptides and HGH the same thing, same class of drugs? I feel a facepalm arriving...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bodybuilders from arnies era looked so much better than nowadays. would love it if the fat belly was phased out even if it ment bodybuilders were a little smaller


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> Thanks for replying. I am only researching, i'm not fighting - i'm faaar from layman. So maybe my thoughts are wrong, but --
> 
> I thought meds like the old Jintropin (HGH) were becoming or had become renown for the uncommon side-effect of distended gut in pro bodybuilders, pictures abound. You must have seen them? Just stuff I read over the last few years gave me the thought. Of course other meds are cheaper and more popular, I wondered if the (bogus?) gut-effect also appeared with the like of CJC etc.
> 
> ...


apart from it all probably being horse$hit..

the truth is, if you read the posts on here, most people continue to drink when on cycle with AAS (and of course HGH):

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=1339648

but they are increasing the IGF-1 Binding protein, and reducing the effectiveness of IGF-1... ie wasting their HGH...

http://publications.ki.se/jspui/handle/10616/37992

multiple studies stating alcohol restricts the bioavailability of IGF-1

as for IGF-1, it doesn't cause "uncontrolled" growth it does promote healing of injured cells (ie muscle cells that have been trained) OR say, where there is an intestinal ulcer:

http://pen.sagepub.com/content/23/5_suppl/S89.abstract

its not that you have increased IGF-1 and your intestines get bigger.. its rubbish.. in that case your muscles would also get bigger without training.. and it just aint so..


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

"growth gut" is physically impossible.

your gut only has two way to grow: 1. get longer 2. get thicker.

1. has been proven impossible for adult

2. will seriously influence digestion function if grow to a degree that could be seen from outside.

the reason why people got bigger stomach is lipid relocation: fat moves from under skin to spaces around your organs.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hendrix said:


> People didn't use slin 20 years ago


what the 90s? sure they did.. the 80s too.. but not BBs until the 90s.. thats when they really "jumped" a size class.. in fact it was the late 80s that Dan Duchaine postulated that 'slin and DNP should be used to get big AND lean..



Ironclad said:


> Actually, maybe I didn't read your post correctly, Paul. Aren't peptides and HGH the same thing, same class of drugs? I feel a facepalm arriving...


HGH, and 'slin are both peptides...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> its not that you have increased IGF-1 and your intestines get bigger.. its rubbish.. in that case your muscles would also get bigger without training.. and it just aint so..


I thought, and here maybe my ignorance will really shine thru, HGH encourages the growth of 'juvenile' cells, these won't get bigger unless trained. Hence the synergy of cycling steroids with HGH or other peptides.

If this is all bollox, I wonder why i've been hearing it, in the past, so much.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hendrix said:


> People didn't use slin 20 years ago





Ironclad said:


> I thought, and here maybe my ignorance will really shine thru, HGH encourages the growth of 'juvenile' cells, these won't get bigger unless trained. Hence the synergy of cycling steroids with HGH or other peptides.
> 
> If this is all bollox, I wonder why i've been hearing it, in the past, so much.


oh god... look stem cells can become anything... you're not injecting stem cells..

HGH causes the release of other hormones like IGF-1; it does nothing to cells itself- trained/damaged muscle will use MGF etc but at any rate.. there is a lot bollox unsubstantiated by fact in the BB forums..

there is no evidence that HGH promotes muscle growth in adults.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> what the 90s? sure they did.. the 80s too.. but not BBs until the 90s.. thats when they really "jumped" a size class.. in fact it was the late 80s that Dan Duchaine postulated that 'slin and DNP should be used to get big AND lean..
> 
> yeah your right, I am lazy and didn't think as I wrote.
> 
> HGH, and 'slin are both peptides...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

no mate, i was jsut having a dig.. it jsut shows your age.. I also say 20years ago.. to refer to early 80s... somehow in my mind, its still the year 2000, and I'm still 30...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Have just realised why I feel so lethergic, I am using Anabolic pump, only because I bought it a while back and thought I may as well use up before its out of date.

Have been using for 3 weeks and I look a bit better but everything about me is in slow moion. Is a nutrient partitioner, don't bother, green poo and sluggish moods


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> no mate, i was jsut having a dig.. it jsut shows your age.. I also say 20years ago.. to refer to early 80s... somehow in my mind, its still the year 2000, and I'm still 30...


Its fine, was no sarcasm at you at all. Sorry if it seemed that way. Still 30 mate that would be cool, especially if I am snowboarding at 60 in 2031


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Its fine, wasn't getting at you at all. Sorry if it seemed that way


no mate, no probs! I just must have a crap sense of humour at 2am.. LOL, i actually mean it... i always thing 20 years ago.. now realise that like early 90s.. and seems like yesterday... i meant the 70s/80s! LOL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> Arnie and other competitiors in his day used to use Ascellacrin and Crescormon which was cadaver derived GH, and was available in the 70s...
> 
> no, the real issue is that modern competitors do A LOT of insulin, and this take A HUGE amount of food.. effectively force feedings...
> 
> ...


at last a sensible post.....



Ironclad said:


> Thanks for replying. I am only researching, i'm not fighting - i'm faaar from layman. So maybe my thoughts are wrong, but --
> 
> I thought meds like the old Jintropin (HGH) were becoming or had become renown for the uncommon side-effect of distended gut in pro bodybuilders, pictures abound. You must have seen them? Just stuff I read over the last few years gave me the thought. Of course other meds are cheaper and more popular, I wondered if the (bogus?) gut-effect also appeared with the like of CJC etc.
> 
> ...


GH does not force the liver to produce anything it converts naturally into IGF-1 Acromegaly is totally different from BB using GH it is a genetic disease.......the problem is many find some research that mentions a possibility and then they claim it is Fact when it is not......don't worry about not knowing this mate we are all still learning about the body and the PEDS we put into it.....



Ironclad said:


> Actually, maybe I didn't read your post correctly, Paul. Aren't peptides and HGH the same thing, same class of drugs? I feel a facepalm arriving...


not same class of drug exactly yes both peptides but GHRP/GHRH are not GH themselves they create a pulse of natural GH in the body....where GH delivers all ready synthesised 191aa GH but they will both at some point convert in part to IGF-1



kingdale said:


> bodybuilders from arnies era looked so much better than nowadays. would love it if the fat belly was phased out even if it ment bodybuilders were a little smaller


you are speaking as if it is the norm when it is not, Phil Heath, Dextor, Wolf, Freeman are all huge bodybuilders at the top of there game and non have distention?? what you have to separate is true distention from drugs and distention onstage from being out of breath......the BB from yesteryear where smaller but then the sprinters where slower so as with everything things move on and progress, you may not like the bigger guys now but that does not mean the guys in Arnold's day where better just means in your opinion they where better your opinion is not Fact.......and BB do get penalised for distention.


----------

